# Net + or Security +



## crazyfoolx311 (Mar 25, 2009)

I already have my A+ cert for about a yr now.... now im trying to figure out what cert to start on next, network or security? or is there any other cert i should be looking at?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

those are very basic and limited certs .. why not go for a CCNA or MCP?


----------



## crazyfoolx311 (Mar 25, 2009)

because knowledge and money are limited lol and they never expire


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you get what you pay for. for example i can sell you the bilbus+ cert for $5, that does not mean its a better value then a CCNA


----------



## csjackson (Apr 19, 2009)

I understand where you are with certs, as I am there too.

Since I'm not yet working in the field, and basically flipping burgers, cost is very near and dear to my wallet. I have A+ done, next is the new Network+. Security+ really does require the Net+ first, as it builds upon the networking principles to troubleshoot and apply security. Cisco is more expensive, and does teach their own standards as opposed to vendor-neutral CompTIA, you must realize that not every employer will accept CompTIA over Cisco or vice versa. That's your judgment call.

bilbus was correct in apply the "you get what you pay for" rule. You must decide where you want you career to go. If you take one test, you may also have to take the other somewhere down the road for a specific employer. But, I am seeing a LOT of employers recommending or requiring Network+ OR Cisco in addition to A+. Be cautious about getting study materials for Network+ as there is a new test for 2009 and study books are just now being published; do not get 2005 study materials.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

CCNA is much better then network +. Even though it is cisco centric, it does teach the concepts on top of how they relate to cisco equipment.

Most of the CCNA test is concepts, CCNP is how to implement on equipment.


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

The CCNA test has changed a little now though. You will have to know how to configure things and actually do it on the test. They are simulations, but you will still need to know how to do it. The day of picking a-e are gone sorry to say.


----------



## crazyfoolx311 (Mar 25, 2009)

yah im hearing you on the ccna i ll be looking into it


----------



## Basenge (May 11, 2009)

I want to go for CCNA, Am seeking for School regarding studying CCNA online, This is because am ever on call and i can't drop my Job 

Your Advise is sought


----------



## allanbiats (May 23, 2009)

I have A+ and I'm working on Network+.

Earlier this week, President Obama had a short speech during the day and covered on a Business Channel, He is launching a new objective to make Government and Military Networks more equipped to handle Security issues. 

I'm figuring that it will spur more investment and attention in the Private sector as well so Security+ will be my next new adventure.

Cisco started a new Security Certification in the last few months that requires a CCNA Cert first.

My point is that Security will be an important initiative in the future and should be a good prospect for a career.


----------

